# Today's hunt!



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

Took my GSP Milo out for a quick hunt and boy did we get into them!! Felt good to be out hunting again after spending 12 days in the hospital with covid 7 weeks ago.


----------



## D J (Jul 8, 2010)

Nice! Fun times. I just couldn't get into the taste of woodcock. Too earthy tasting for me.


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

I hate to admit it but I usually will marinate them in italian dressing. Only gamebird that I do that with


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I fillet the breasts out , marinade in a diluted teriyaki type sauce & make stuffed jalapeno poppers wrapped in bacon that I grill. One heck of a good wild game meal ; my wife even loved them !!


----------

